
Makers of NBA2K sued for copyright infringement of players' tattoos - golfstrom
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14693836/makers-nba2k-sued-graphically-representing-tattoos-players-permission
======
protomyth
further: [http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/articles/2013-09-04/hey-pro-
athl...](http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/articles/2013-09-04/hey-pro-athletes-
your-tattooed-arms-are-going-to-get-you-sued)

